# Vaginal bleeding /w/ BM



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

I just started see my fam doc 1 1/2 mo ago for C and pain. Had ct scan which showed ovarian cyst I go back Mon for a re-evaluation, I'm going to ask her about this, but I'm wondering if this ever happened to anyone or any ideas on what this is. 2 months ago at work I felt like I had to have a bm I had pain, I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was ALOT of bright red blood,







I would've thought I just got my period but it was only the 20th day of my cycle. I put a tampon in, when I went to look in toliet it flushed(they have auto flushing toliet at work)so I don't know what came out. When I got home I took tampon out and that night the bleeding stopped. I told my hubby about it and he said "did you call the doc?" I said no becaause the bleeding stopped. What could that be? When I saw all the blood I was worked up and thought of calling doc but I thought "must be period" My period did arrive then 8 days later. I know the bleeding was from vaginal area and not rectal cause when I removed the tampon there was blood on it.


----------



## Julie55 (Jun 30, 2004)

I am not a doctor and have nomedical training so take this as a suggestion because that is all that it is. It has obviously been a while since this happened seeing that you said your period came 8 days later. Definately talk to your doctor about it but also listen to your husband. If it happens again call the doctor right away, because if there is something going on with your ovaries then you should get it checked out asap. Just because the bleeding has stopped comming out, or has clotted inside of you does not mean the problem has stopped. Just a suggestion. I hope your doctor can give you some answers.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Are you on bcp's? Sometimes you can get "breakthrough bleeding" mid cycle or at other times from bcp's. How old are you? If youre nearing being perimenopausal its sometimes normal to bleed inbetween periods. You might want to give your OB/GYN a call just to let them know what going on (since you are going Monday thats great), but if it doesnt happen again next month its probably nothing.


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm 37 and not on bcp, I'm going to ask about getting the depo shot last time I had though I had breakthrough bleeding the whole 3 mos, later I was told I could've called them and they would've given me hormones. The strange thing about the blood is there was alot and it was red, usually if I spot it's brownish and just a small amount.


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

Doc didn't know what could've caused the bleeding. I'm going to start bcp this cycle my insurance won't cover the depo shot. So since I'm over 35 I better quit smoking with the bcp.


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

Gyn said it was probably a hormonal surge.


----------

